

Elisabeth Sladen (Doctor Who - Sarah Jane Smith) has passed away - ck2
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-13137674

======
martin1b
Sad news. We still watch Doctor Who and Sarah is one of our favorite Dr Who
companions.

RIP Elisabeth Sladen

------
cschmidt
That is very sad. My kids particularly liked the Sarah Jane Adventures.

